# Seminar Questions



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd put regular collars and leashes on your dogs and bring your training bag.  

Mine is stuffed with a bag of treats, 3 different choke chains (1 big clunky one I never use but can't throw away, regular choke chain, and a lighter gold chain that I tend to use the most), light prong collar (that I never use), leather training leash, and a chewed up training dumbbell.

As you're bringing a puppy, I'd probably make sure you have a 6 foot leash and a long line. 

I also have wet ones stuffed in the bag and plastic grocery bags for clean up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bring anything and everything you have that you that you might ever use in training. That would include but not be limited to treats, several different toys, every type of collar you have, different length leashes, bowl and water, and a crate


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> That would include but not be limited to treats, *several different toys*, every type of collar you have, different length leashes, bowl and water, and a crate


I forgot the toys! I don't have room in my training bag, but I drive around with toys in the horse trunk in my trunk.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how your seminar setup will be but remember to bring a comfortable chair for yourself. Pack a pen and paper for any notes and wear comfortable clothes and shoes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have started having my Faelan out of the crate during seminars and trials; I do bring the crate but also a blankie that he can settle on beside or in front of my chair. This works very well for him - he is more focused and relaxed than when crated


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What seminar are you going to? That might make a difference in what you take. For example: Sylvia Bishop, you will only use a flat leather buckle collar, Bridget Carleson, take a pinch.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I would bring a dumbell, gloves, and maybe even articles if you have them. Depending on who is giving the seminar they sometimes have games they do with puppies involving any of these items.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

wakemup said:


> I would bring a dumbell, gloves, and maybe even articles if you have them. Depending on who is giving the seminar they sometimes have games they do with puppies involving any of these items.


I don't own any articles.... :no: 

But I do have bumpers and mittens :

I have a wooden "dumb bell" my husband made, and we got a plastic one from somewhere.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt to bring them, then. They don't take up much space and just might come in handy! Different lengths of leashes are a good idea too, I think. A 2 ft leash is popular for heeling with some folks. I guess I'm saying if in doubt, bring it! Hope you have a great time, learn bunches, and tell all about your experience!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bring whatever you think you might use, just in case. Pen and paper to write notes on. Good chair to sit in. Some snacks etc.

And if it's anything like the worst dog seminar I ever attended, bring books and magazines to read. Hoping it's not but like I said, just in case....

And remember you don't need to use every bit of advice and totally change how you train overnight and do that till the next seminar. If something is working and you don't want to change it, it's up to you.


----------

